# All Accsess with John Powell (Video)



## vrocko (Sep 10, 2015)

Kind of long but good interview.


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 10, 2015)

vrocko said:


> Kind of long but good interview.




Powell has always been one of my favorites, such an interesting and thoughtful guy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## atw (Sep 11, 2015)

Mr. Powell, thank you very much for this interview! Respect.
Although, i don't agree to what was said at 2:06.

And thank you for sharing it, vrocko.

PS: Who was it at 1:21:08/09 ? (Sounds like Hans Zimmer to me)


----------



## H.R. (Sep 11, 2015)

I've been waiting ages for this kind of interview with John.
You can't ever stop learning from this guy.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2015)

TX for posting!
Always enjoy listening to Mr. Powell.
Would be a guy I would sleep in my car to work for.


----------



## Killiard (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for this. I do like John Powell very much. He has a great, honest attitude and it's interesting to hear him talking about what moves him in music. I'd definitely like to go to his requiem next March!

I thought his comments on use of violence in movies / games were quite interesting too.


----------



## H.R. (Sep 12, 2015)

Killiard said:


> Thanks for this. I do like John Powell very much. He has a great, honest attitude and it's interesting to hear him talking about what moves him in music. I'd definitely like to go to his requiem next March!
> 
> I thought his comments on use of violence in movies / games were quite interesting too.



It's sad that many composers think video games are just violent hobbies for kids.
In other case Hans Zimmer thinks video games doesn't have a main protagonist to relate to music-wise and that's understandable cause he had been involved in two awful games in the matter of storytelling: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 and Crysis 2.

Look at games like The Last of Us and what Gustavo Santaolalla did with it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 12, 2015)

H.R. said:


> Look at games like The Last of Us and what Gustavo Santaolalla did with it.


I become an emotional wreck just listening to that soundtrack


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 12, 2015)

H.R. said:


> It's sad that many composers think video games are just violent hobbies for kids.
> In other case Hans Zimmer thinks video games doesn't have a main protagonist to relate to music-wise and that's understandable cause he had been involved in two awful games in the matter of storytelling: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 and Crysis 2.
> 
> Look at games like The Last of Us and what Gustavo Santaolalla did with it.



If you really want to open your ears check out any of Garry Schyman's scores. Some of my favorites are the Bioshock series, Dante's Inferno and Shadows of Mordor.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 12, 2015)

atw said:


> PS: Who was it at 1:21:08/09 ? (Sounds like Hans Zimmer to me)


I believe it was the interviewer's phone playing a clip of some sort. I think I heard a "sorry about that" afterwards.


----------



## luke_7 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks John !
Great interview


----------



## H.R. (Sep 12, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> If you really want to open your ears check out any of Garry Schyman's scores. Some of my favorites are the Bioshock series, Dante's Inferno and Shadows of Mordor.



Sir my ears have been blessed with Garry Schyman's music for quite some time.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing... he says 'you know' about a million times


----------



## atw (Sep 13, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I believe it was the interviewer's phone playing a clip of some sort. I think I heard a "sorry about that" afterwards.



Oh. And i thought it was Hans Zimmer himself.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 13, 2015)

well, that was extremely boring and not too usefull. 
I would rather just have watch him work in realtime on a cue for 10 minutes than watch that long as video. 
but hey... others seemed to like it so... cool anyways.


----------



## H.R. (Sep 15, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> well, that was extremely boring and not too usefull.
> I would rather just have watch him work in realtime on a cue for 10 minutes than watch that long as video.
> but hey... others seemed to like it so... cool anyways.



Hey that's unfair. but Kaya recorded a John Powell's master class recently which is exactly what you're looking for:


----------



## Creston (Oct 3, 2015)

How big is that screen so close to his face?!


----------

